# Pedal covers for gen 2



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm looking for a set of pedal covers that will widen the gas and / or brake pedals. I can't heel-toe with this setup. 

Seems most of the "universal" setups are designed for short accelerator setups, whereas we have long "gas" pedals.

What have you got, and do you have photos?

Thanks ccasion14:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Most made to fit covers are going to be virtually the same size as the rubber covers. 
Like this set that fits over the rubbers.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Those look really nice but they don't look any wider than stock


----------



## Bahb Ross (Jul 28, 2018)

I thought of doing something similar. Mod Bargains makes a throttle pedal adapter for the Focus ST that just sits in between the stock mounts for the throttle with extended hardware to move it forward. It situated the pedal parallel with the brake pedal for better heel-toe and all-around more comfortable position for the right foot. Was curious if anything similar has been done for the cruze. I've been on the lookout but nothing so far that is specifically made for the cruze.


----------

